# using one time passwords at home

## legit

I was wondering if anyone has ever used a one time password system for a home ssh server.  I'd like to create a server for tunneling and was thinking it might be fun to set up a key & one time password authentication scheme.

Anyone have any experience here? have any solutions you can suggest?

----------

## gerdesj

 *legit wrote:*   

> I was wondering if anyone has ever used a one time password system for a home ssh server.  I'd like to create a server for tunneling and was thinking it might be fun to set up a key & one time password authentication scheme.
> 
> Anyone have any experience here? have any solutions you can suggest?

 

I use Google Authenticator (Google for it - you'll get a rash of hits for downloads and docs)  It has a PAM module and an app for Android. Installation and setup was pretty straightforward.  

Be very careful when setting up PAM though!  

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Hu

If you go with Google Authenticator, you may find Google Authenticator for multi-factor authentication useful.

----------

## avx

YubiKey? Some Gentoo specific info can be found here: http://stuartl.longlandclan.yi.org/blog/2011/02/17/yubikey-ebuilds-and-patches-for-gentoo/

----------

## wjholden

It wouldn't be difficult to write a deterministic algorithm, put it on your computers as a cron daemon setting passwords as root and also showing said password on an app on your phone...I should do this...might be fun...

----------

## swanson

Most common would be OPIE with PAM which I've used in the past. Plenty of places detailing how to setup. Also, nice with Gnome Terminal where Control and left click gives you an easy challenge prompt instead of needing a separate program.

----------

